# 120 gal planted



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

12 angels stay in a big group lost a couple but the rest are growing fast.
20 guppies with who knows how many fry. angels i hope are keeping them in check.
4 SAE wonderful fish really like them
1 CAE which doesnt bother anyone
1 GCAE that bothers the CAE
1 elephant nose really cool hides out a lot doesnt bother any of the fish
plus cherry shrimp

lighting is a 302w set up from ahsupply.com with co2 and ferts added.

not even going to start naming the plants. there just too many to start with.


----------



## njpioneer93 (Sep 3, 2007)

your fish are very pretty!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you have a full tank shot? I'd love to see it!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. I want to see more of the less common plants 

Would also like to know your fert schedule, types of ferts, lighting specs and co2.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

ferts i use EI... well i have changed things around a little to better fit my tanks need. lighting is 2x96w and 2x55w ahsupply.com lighting. co2 is at about 21ppm supplied by a 10 pound tank. 

took a couple weeks off so the tank still torn up. been spending a lot of time trying to fix it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I know that feeling. Tore down my 65 to move and well.... lets just say it isn't the same.


----------

